# 2nd annual Lithonia Lodge Bass tourn.



## jfuqua (Feb 9, 2012)

We are having our 2nd annual tournament this year at Little River Marina to benefit our youth scholorship program.  We also are doing an early entry fee discount this year. Free coffee the morning of the tournament. Great time had by all. ************* Scroll down for more info*************

May 26th 2012 Little River Marina Lake Sinclair
1 in 7 payout!!!!!!

 _90.00  pre regristration before may 1st_ 
     100.00 entry fee after May 1st
     10.00 big fish 100% payback

For info contact Jonathan at 404-925-7295 

jfuqua@co.newton.ga.us


----------



## jfuqua (Feb 29, 2012)

Come on GON yall helped alot last year but this year havent had one call? Is it still to early?


----------



## jfuqua (Mar 22, 2012)

Btt


----------



## jfuqua (Mar 25, 2012)

After talking to many folks we have decided to go ahead and do 1000.00 gauranteed 1st based on 35 boats. Also there will be dawgs, chips and drinks availible afterwards. PM me your email and I will send you out an entry form. Also if we recieve your check by May 1st its only 90.00 entry fee after May 1st it will be 100.00.


----------



## jfuqua (Apr 5, 2012)

TTT 1000.00 gauranteed 1st place winnings on 35 boats


----------



## jfuqua (Apr 11, 2012)

Weathers great hopeing for a great turnout for a great cause.


----------



## jfuqua (Apr 22, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## jfuqua (May 10, 2012)

26th is drawing close hope you all can help us out this year aint looking as good as it did last year if you have any questions call me 404-925-7295 Thanks gon folks.


----------



## jfuqua (May 10, 2012)

35 boats is all we need to have $1000.00 first place !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Rwyatt1770 (May 14, 2012)

How many do you have now ?


----------



## jfuqua (May 14, 2012)

4 early entries I dont why!!!!!!! I have had around 20 or so tell me they will be there hope you decide to come out please tell everyone you know.....


----------



## jfuqua (May 20, 2012)

One week away hope to see yall there and look foward to meeting each and every one of you god bless you all.......


----------



## jfuqua (May 22, 2012)

I am receiving a bunch of phone calls looks like we might hit 35 boats for the 1000.00 payout.


----------



## jfuqua (May 25, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## jfuqua (May 26, 2012)

Here goes nothing hope we see yall there


----------



## fulltime (May 26, 2012)

how did it go and what did it take to win?


----------



## jfuqua (May 26, 2012)

We only had 14 boats which iguess was good considering holiday weekend we payed 2 places.

Winning wieght was 15.25 $550.00
Second was 13.6 $250.00
Big fish was 6.25 $140.00

We raised 500.00 to help this young girl attend college.
we will be having a fall tournament at lanier stay tuned.


----------

